# LIMA: desde mi propio lente... BY KOKO CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Fotos varias de Lima desde mi optica peculiar ...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

awww! el parque de la exposicion! me encantaaaa!!! estan lindas las fotos


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k buenas photos del parque de la exposicion" 
pero falto muchos lugares mas ,espero ver nuevas"


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

dra.naths said:


> awww! el parque de la exposicion! me encantaaaa!!! estan lindas las fotos


gracias amigaaaa je je se agradece el coment


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> k buenas photos del parque de la exposicion"
> pero falto muchos lugares mas ,espero ver nuevas"


descuida tengo mas XD


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Koko!!! que manera de seguirme los pasos jajajaja... yo tambièn estuve toda una mañana en ese parque, incluso me compré unos dulces artesanales en la zona donde estaba la feria... Qué chèvere porque yo no pongo fotos... son demasiado familiares, acá entre nos, yo suelo tomar miles de fotos, pero me gusta que las personas que van conmigo salgan en ellas....

Las tuyas son bravazas y me contentan la vida!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q bn koko, buenisimo thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lima es bien hermosa!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Koko!!! que manera de seguirme los pasos jajajaja... yo tambièn estuve toda una mañana en ese parque, incluso me compré unos dulces artesanales en la zona donde estaba la feria... Qué chèvere porque yo no pongo fotos... son demasiado familiares, acá entre nos, yo suelo tomar miles de fotos, pero me gusta que las personas que van conmigo salgan en ellas....
> 
> Las tuyas son bravazas y me contentan la vida!


caramba amiga muchisimas gracias por tu comentario podria cerrar el thread ahora mismo... pues la esencia del mismo es cautivar sentimientos como estos

MUCHISISISISISIMAS GRACIAS ... me siento mas que alagado por tus palabras


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

brian_cusco13 said:


> q bn koko, buenisimo thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lima es bien hermosa!!!!!!!!


gracias chochera


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

mas fotos de LIMA!!!




































































































​


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Muy bonitas tus fotos koko, el parque de la exposicion es re fotogenico jap!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

pierejean said:


> Muy bonitas tus fotos koko, el parque de la exposicion es re fotogenico jap!


definitivamente es un espacio publico muy bonito que tiene la ciudad


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Buenas fotos.


gracias wicked


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> mas fotos de LIMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k buenas fotos me gustan esta"
espero muchas mas...:applause:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Este thread promete, por cierto ... algunos àngulos se me hacen muuuy conocidos ... en fin, queremos ver mas fotos XD!

Salu2 Koko


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

yvan789 said:


> k buenas fotos me gustan esta"
> espero muchas mas...:applause:


gracias ... hay mas si que si je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Este thread promete, por cierto ... algunos àngulos se me hacen muuuy conocidos ... en fin, queremos ver mas fotos XD!
> 
> Salu2 Koko


ja ja el comienzo nomas descuida ojala tuviera mas tiempo para elaborar un thread como los tuyos pero no radico en lima aun... je je asi que no me puedo dar esos lujos gracias por el coment andres saludos


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Koko en lima??? por cierto,eres un gran fotografo!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

Espectaculares fotos...la mejor de lima en lo mejor de una buena camara...de uno de los mejores fotografos "amateurs" del pais en mi humilde opinion...puxa....es mas hasta de fondo de pantalla los voy a colocar......esta preciosas esas fotos ahhhh...buena KOKO...o quiza Jorge....( serà por eso lo de koko)......felicitaciones...y sigue disfrutando de nuestra ciudad.....esmuy hermoza aprovechala es toda tuya.....


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

editado


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## thifany (Apr 28, 2009)

Excelentes fotos:colgate:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

thifany said:


> Excelentes fotos:colgate:


GRACIAS TIPHANY Y BIENVENIDA AL FORO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

jajajaja....no seas malo ps.....Mi name tambien es Jorge...ella es mi media mandarina (eso de naranja ya es muy comun ... ay q renovar)....y si estar en este trhead es estupendo...es mas ...viendo tanh buenas fotos de nuestra ciudad...excelente sigue asi !!!!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Eh! lindas fotos! sigue asi Koko.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Coincido con todos, buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> jajajaja....no seas malo ps.....Mi name tambien es Jorge...ella es mi media mandarina (eso de naranja ya es muy comun ... ay q renovar)....y si estar en este trhead es estupendo...es mas ...viendo tanh buenas fotos de nuestra ciudad...excelente sigue asi !!!!


sorry ja ja que roche patine feo ja ja ok brother entendido y gracias ja ja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

aquicusco said:


> Eh! lindas fotos! sigue asi Koko.


gracias man saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

alvarobendezu said:


> Coincido con todos, buenas fotos!


saludos alvaro y gracias por el coment


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas tus fotos.

Me da pena ver la iglesia de Santo Domingo de ese color rojo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

parque de la muralla
























































​


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buenas fotos amigo


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, creo que es hora de ir al centro de noche, se ve estupenda la iluminación.Felicitacios por las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

carlos07 said:


> Buenas fotos, creo que es hora de ir al centro de noche, se ve estupenda la iluminación.Felicitacios por las fotos.


HEY MUCHA GRACIAS


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

antonio32133 said:


> Buenas fotos amigo


GRACIAS ANTONIO


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La más bonita y quizá la más grande de todo Lima.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

muy bonitas las fotos!!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:happy: bonitas nocturnas desde el Parque de la Muralla.... te pasaste koko kay:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hermosas imágenes de Lima nocturna.

Santo Domingo luce preciosa de noche; lástima que de día sea otro cantar.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buen paseo y tu lente se luce. Saludos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya debes estar cansado de lo mucho que te repito que me gustan tus fotos xD

Pero bueno para seguirle, que buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

saludos y gracias a todos...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*
EL OLIVAR DE SAN ISIDRO LIMA
*



































































































​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy hermosas fotos koko, felicitaciones ! Me gustan todas y especialmente aquellas que destacan detalles de arquitectura antigua.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

como me gusta el Parque Olivar de San Isidro con sus casonas Antiguas y los Arboles de Olivos, te hacen sentir fuera del PAis un momento y claro k por lo tranquilo k es tambien"
siempre me a gustado esa zona de SanIsidro por sus bonitos departamentos y PArques k tiene"
Por cierto te falto tomarle fotos a la Fuente y los chuckies con sus patines:lol:
espero mas fotos:cheers:saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LIMONTA  LO MEJOR


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Muy hermosas fotos koko, felicitaciones ! Me gustan todas y especialmente aquellas que destacan detalles de arquitectura antigua.


gracias sky saludos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El Olivar es uno de los sitios más bonitos de Lima sin duda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Olivar siempre fue como mi patio, pues mi casa está a menos de media cuadra del bosque. Fue el parque de mi infancia. Sin duda es uno de los espacios más hermosos de Lima.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

En mi nido (quedaba en Conquistadores) siempre nos llevaban al Olivar a jugar jajaja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Que suerte la tuya bruno... definitivamente uno de los mejores lugares de Lima 

gracias por los comentarios a todos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Y mientras voy caolgando mas fotos del olivar aqui unas san isidrinas mas


*SAN ISIDRO
*














































*LIMA GOLF DE SAN ISIDRO
*













































​


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos de San isidro, dime este es el C.C.Camino Real?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Creo que ese es el Novotel.

Que paja es la zona del Olivar.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que lindas tomas. El Novotel va quedando muy bien, es sobrio pero elegante. Esa toma del golf es espectacular.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Me gustaron mucho las fotos, muy nítidas. Gracias.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q bonitas las fotos del olivar, esos caserones, bellezaa


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

carlos07 said:


> Buenas fotos de San isidro, dime este es el C.C.Camino Real?



no pero estas si...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

... volteando la pagina...


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q lindo barrio el golf!!! excelentes fotos koko, muchas gracias!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*MAS DEL EL LIMAGOLF*
































































SKYLINE + SUNSET










*MAS DE SAN ISIDRO*



























​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

cesar_BsAs said:


> q lindo barrio el golf!!! excelentes fotos koko, muchas gracias!!


GRACIAS ES RARO PERO PUSE LAS FOTOS Y SE BORRARON XD!!! EN FN


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*MIRAFLORES PARQUE KENEDY...*























































Un curiosos habitante de la noche un gato refugiandose en las luces que iluminan la iglesia




































​


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gatos*

En realidad, koko cusco, abundan los gatos alrededor de la Iglesia La Virgen Milagrosa porque una señora los alimenta.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Uno de mis lugares favoritos.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Qué bonita zona de Lima, me encanta andar por allí.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Cazafantasias said:


> En realidad, koko cusco, abundan los gatos alrededor de la Iglesia La Virgen Milagrosa porque una señora los alimenta.


Exacto Habitan en el parque y afueras de la Iglesia .. yo siempre los agarro


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno gente hasta aqui llega este thread de LIMA ... spero haya sido del agrado de todos los que han posteado... fue la ultima foto de mi viaje para este thread

saludos gracias a todos...

:banana::banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes tus fotos de san Isidro con el Olivar y el Golf, todas te quedaron muy bien, además que esos lugares son de lo mejor en Lima.


----------

